# Alberta Gets The Thumbs Up



## Sarah.L (May 2, 2010)

Yesterday's report on Yahoo about property and cost of home ownership in Canada showed Alberta to be the lowest in overheads but still with good quality of life.:cheer2:
Would like to post the link to the article but hyperlinks seem to be an issue on this forum. Anyway to anyone thinking of moving to Canada I'm happy to say that Alberta has been a good province to live in and sorry to be moving on. Good healthcare has been one :clap2: although would like to clarify that I can offer no comparison with the other provinces.
I also love British Columbia but it looked very expensive to me - is that a correct assessment? Just beautiful though and will never forget my arrival by car in the Okanaagan Valley in April 2006 enroute to Vancouver on a road trip.


In the meantime can someone send me in the right direction of where to post a property listing as I can't seem to find that 'department'. Would like to post the info about my acreage for sale if possible.


----------

